# Be Careful What You Think by Thomas Goodwin



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2008)

Here is a link to a quote by Thomas Goodwin on godly thinking:

Be Careful What You Think! By Thomas Goodwin « Reformed Covenanter


----------

